# Found rod and net on Chagrin.



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

Berkley, Amp, 6' Med Heavy rod. Rapala Axiom spin reel. Small wooden trout net.

Was nestled in some mud and brush in top of bank, upstream of Willoughby.

PM me if yours.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Hopefully get returned to rightful owner; cudos to you for doing the right thing and attempting to return the rod to the rightful owner!


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Like....How does this happen....I'd F'innnnn lose it...If I left my gear somewhere


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Based on the evidence there is a high probability that person quit steelhead fishing


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Probably got swept off his feet in fast water and lost everything. I've had some close calls when trying to wade in water that was moving really hard. Takes the fun right out of fishing.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

kapposgd said:


> Based on the evidence there is a high probability that person quit steelhead fishing


Too damn funny!!!!


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Poor guy was up in the bush taking a dump, and you stole his gear?
LOL, just kidding, hope you find the owner!


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

Reminds me of a time a few years ago when I took a trip with my gf who had a business meeting in Pittsburgh. Looking for a way to pass the 3 or 4 hours that she was busy, I drove to a local park and decided to do some bass fishing in a small lake there. I wasn't there more than 10 minutes when I noticed a PA Fish and Game warden pull up in his truck. It was at that moment that I realized I might just need a PA fishing license to fish there! So I casually hid my fishing gear in a nearby bush and walked to my car, thinking I would come back later and pick it up. It was probably very fitting that my gear was gone a couple hours later when I showed up to retrieve it. I should have taken the hit and paid my fine. LOL


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

chuckNduck said:


> Poor guy was up in the bush taking a dump, and you stole his gear?
> LOL, just kidding, hope you find the owner!


Ha ha I take my gear with me when nature calls.


----------

